# Blue med invest



## Pheobe86 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi all,

Just wondering if anyone has had any experience with buying a property with Blue Med Invest in Murcia? Was it a good experience? And if you did how long did it take for you to complete on your purchase?


----------



## Kimminsfam (Jun 23, 2015)

Had dealings with them there dodge so what ever you do make sure you get an independent solicitor to check and double check everything also ask your bank manager to keep an eye on Al the dealings.


----------



## Pheobe86 (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks for the info, could you elaborate a little bit please in your experience? 

Thank you


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

watch them like the proverbial hawk. if you out in mazarron puerto there are a couple of very good estate agents there


----------



## grawise (May 1, 2017)

*Buyer Beware*

We have just returned from an inspection trip and had narrowed down a few properties we wanted to see.
These were advertised on their website at a price.
On viewing the properties they had suddenly increased by Euro 20,000.

False advertising.

Despite pointing this out the adverts are still on their site.

I have subsequently discovered that a friend used them to purchase and was short changed when it came to purchasing a furniture pack through them. Despite numerous follow ups and calls the owner was never available.

Needless to say we will go via another agent


----------

